# Canopy for 36" X 12" Hagen



## dspin02 (Oct 6, 2010)

I recently bought a really nice canopy at BA's but it was just a millimeter or two too short, I then found out when I returned it that the Hagen tanks need Hagen canopies. I then bought a Hagen one they had onsite but it is old and is in two sections and slides rather than flips open. Simply put I'm not impressed and am going to return it. Just wondering if there are any other options other than DIY or if I even need a canopy. The reason I got one in the first place is my new Nova Etreme T5HO fixture recommended having one.

Thanks.

-Andrew


----------



## cliff (Aug 30, 2010)

what about a glass top?

Big al's sells the hinges and backing plate, get a glass shop to cut it to the exact size you need.


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

Any info on where these glass shops are? Everytime I do a search I get auto glass repair places which are pre-fab glass.


----------



## cliff (Aug 30, 2010)

search for_ glass & mirror_ - or (ideally) take a look in the yellowpages under the same name.

I've gone to one up here, and a couple in mississauga. But they are too far from downtown.


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks for the info, found some in Scarborough (Nothing close to downtown).


----------



## dspin02 (Oct 6, 2010)

Sweet, I'll look into that. 

Thank you.


----------

